# someone just broke into my car



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

last night at 4:00 a.m. some fuck broke into my car. since my car is a bucket and didn't think much of the noise and just thought the garbage fell down or something. well when i looked out the window i saw that my window was broken on the passenger side. so i grabbed my 44 cocked that sucker and went out to find whoever was fucking with my shit. he was lucky because i swear to god i would have blown off his legs so he coudn't run before the cops come. 

this isn't the first time, i have had my m3 broken into once also. so to everyone in seattle if you see a guy wearing a brown coat looking at your car at 4:00 a.m. before he does anything just shoot him and say that was for Blood206


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

damn man! thats osme bad shit! did u get a good look at the guy or was he completly gone?did they take anything?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

i would have fired out the window at his ass..


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Sorry man.  

You should kinda make a spoof off of luvregal's sig.

"Get you a car and stay the fuck outta mine".


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Arg. Gotta hate that. I had some guy snooping around my car a few days ago at about 11pm. I heard something and checked the window. I ran outside and yelled, 'Get the f--k away from my car' and the guy booked it. Not that I had /anything/ of value in my car.

Odd too, because I live in a fairly... 'friendly' neighbourhood.

Maybe your guy'll come back and you'll get the chance to catch him? I doubt mine here will, I scared him pretty good.
Just keep that 44 loaded.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

screw shooting him in the leg. I'd bust his leg with my own hands and legs. Doing things yourself is sometimes the best thing.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn.. that makes me wanna buy a hella good alarm system now.. i dont want my ride 2 be jacked.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

i'm on like 5 different boards, and after hearing all the shit that's been done to their cars...I DEFINALY want a good alarm system. Anyone reccomend something?

This guy on Altimas.net...LAW, his custom ride was stolen. He had a kit from a honda put onto a nissan, molded, etc on there. THey JACKED EVERYTHING in the interior. Airbags, they even stole a seat. that's right...A seat. lol. His front dash...there was nothing left practically. I think they even stole the carpet. Crazy!! But they left the body kit!! Weird thieves.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm just going to get an immobilizer. Doesn't matter to me if the car's window is smashed and someone takes my air freshener or my pen 

Yeah.. an immobilizer and a small blinking red light... make it look lkie I have a full blown alarm system.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yea diehard sells a real good one...one click of a button and the whole car is shut down.....don't loose your keys though....lol


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *damn.. that makes me wanna buy a hella good alarm system now.. i dont want my ride 2 be jacked. *


 Damn around here in El Monte, people dont care if you have an alarm. Ive had friends get there cars stolen from the school parking lot with the security watching. One of the cars was stripped of everything and found in downtown L.A. Some people ignore the alarms, especially in crowded places like a mall parking lot. 
An immobilizer does sound good though. How much do those run for??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ya.. i thinkin about immoblizer and alarm.. iono...


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *i'm on like 5 different boards, and after hearing all the shit that's been done to their cars...I DEFINALY want a good alarm system. Anyone reccomend something?
> *


I can recommend 2 very valuable security systems:

1) a garage. Prefferably one thats connected to the house wiht a door near where the family dog sleeps. 

2) Ever see that James Bond flick where the thieves try to break into his yellow Lambourghini (? i havent seen the movie in a while) and it blows up? You should do that....

Other than that i know nuthing about security systems.

-Nick


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I dont ever remember hearing of a statute saying you could maime someone for stealing ones property. I think you should get a big dog.and put him on a chain.and park on top of the chain...then you have a big dog camping by your car. 

I'd hate to see how long of a sentence you got for shooting someone over a car.....


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

True... but perhaps for some people their car is liek an extention of themselves. Gotta protect it, ya know? And sometimes maming someone is what it might take before they learn to stay away from our cars.

Not that I'd ever become violent over something that can be replaced...


----------



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

In Texas you are allowed to use deadly force to protect your property.

As it should be.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

hahahah, from what i hear you can do anything in Texas!!!

-Nick


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, you can do anything you want, right? Just seems like most of the things we like doing are illegal. But hey, as long as you're not caught, I say if they guy deserves it, stand up for yourself and your neighbourhood and blow his leg off.

And yes, a closed/locked Garage would be a very good investment. I have one of those. It not only protects my car from thieves, but it keeps it dry on those rainy days.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

"blowing his leg off" is only going to make YOU his lifetime benifactor...you WILL be sued by him or his family..and you WILL pay him for the rest of HIS life....count on it. 


saying you would blow a leg off of a BG, is like saying you'd run over someone for pulling out in front of you and almost crashing your beloved car...(and hence taking it away from you as a theft).

edit* added the following.

Texas law does allow the the use of deadly force to protect ones property, however..it uses means of deadly force to stop the act..not to maime, or dismember. Under the law, you had better shoot to terminate.

http://www.capitol.state.tx.us/statutes/pe/pe0000900.html#pe013.9.41


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Agreed. Like I said, if the guy deserves it. And for me, that's a big if. That's some interesting stuff coming out of Texas... makes me wonder what the law here in British Columbia is. So if someone was stealing my car, at 1am in Texas, and I wanted to stop him, I would have to kill him rather then say... dismembement?

Side note about car alarms: You can have some fun with them too. The loud noisemakers don't attract much attention these days, they just seem to annoy people. My sister and some of her friends were throwing snow on top of my friend's truck so while watching from a distance he hit the panic button. Needless to say all the girls ran away freaked out.  the funnier thing was, was that my friend couldn't figure out how to turn the thing off! We shut it down, though.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

I hate people who try to mess up/steal your shit just cuss they dont have it. Just about 3 days ago there was 3 kids goin around my town spraypainting all the cars black.Well they made a bad choise by commin to my house. See me and my bro inlaw work for shiping company and were on the nite shift. We get off at like 2 am and we were in my back yard havin a few drinks after work. When we herd somthing out front. I ran around front to find them puting the first coat on my car. My bro had 2 of them by the hair kicking the shit out of them while i was chasing the third down the street.I grabed him and the little fuck hit me. I went off on him.He ended up with a broken nose and a black eye. Not to mention they got 2 years in juvy on over 60 counts of crminal mishtif.luckly i had a new paint job that had not been wet sanded and bufed yet haha.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Good to hear they got busted. I assume both you and your bro are alright? I mean, besides the after-effects of that adrenaline running through your veins.  And the car's fine right? (After all, that's the important thing ) Just kidding...


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

yea the cars cool.actualy that gave me an excuse to spend the $100 it cosed me to get it wet sanded and buffed haha.the paint came right of when we wet sanded it.THANK GOD. I had just spent $1000 for the paint job haha.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

I had my car broken when I was in high school. I worked my ass off to buy a nice stereo system for my car and about 6 months later, some jackass broke into my car. I had a 89 camaro - I bought the ctf kicker box w/ 10s, a 280 watt Kenwood amp, and a Sony cd player. Not very expensive equipment, but for a highschool kid that saved for it by working at Food World, it was really expensive. But what's funny is how stupid the dumbass thief was. First of all, he knocked out my drivers side window (the doors were unlocked). He tried to get my kicker box and amp, but they were locked down by the hatch (all he had to do was push the auto-hatch release). However, the jackass did get my cd player, but get this, when he had the cd unit unboltedy from the console, instead of cutting the wires, the dumbass jerked the cd player away from the console to break the wires; this caused the wiring harness to fall out of the back of the cd player, which he left in the car. So, after all this trouble, this dumbass wound up with about 75 cents in change from my ash tray and a cd player that was useless without the wiring harness. Nonetheless, this jackass still costed me about $600; I had to replace the window and buy a new cd player  Only if I could have gotten my hands on that f*cker - I would have broken his neck.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
In most states shooting anyone on your property (between the sidewalk and your front door) while facing them is not illegal. In the back, is. However, they can sue you. Just put a warning sticker on the car that says that the owner is packing and is not afraid to shoot. Take a picture of one of your friends lieing on the ground in pain with some watery ketshup by his body (any part) and say that was the last guy who messed with the car. People will think twice.
Its like the bad dog signs on homes with a chihuahua. People hear the bark and see the sign, and back away. Even if the dog isn't very butch.


Seth


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Alarms don't work.......if they want your car....they'll have it...
...I promise...

The best protection is a BIG FUCKIN DOG...they hate that shit...'cause you can't reason with a big ass dog ripping your leg off. The smart fuckers sneak up on you too....... 

Better yet...leave the dog inside the car. That should interesting, once they break in...


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

What did he steal?


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

yes here in Texas if you do see someone trying to break into your car that is on your property at night you can shoot them.hell if your going more than 2 counties over you can carry it in you car without a concele carry perment




there is another law still on the books that says if you catch someone stealing your horse you can hang them


----------

